
Titans of Space - wamatt
http://www.crunchywood.com/
======
sqqqrly
Untested on Linux? Seems rather silly since Linux is the easiest to test on.
It is free and installs wo a license in a VM. Guess I wont be the ginny pig.

~~~
codezero
How are you defining "ease" of testing in this case?

Testing is more than opening your app in a VM sandbox.

Maybe the underlying drivers for Oculus are a pain in Linux. Maybe the 3D
acceleration required in Linux is not great, or unavailable in the VM they
have available, if any. More likely the case, Linux users aren't their target
for this small experiment in the first place, and they are busy so spending
time to install/test their program in Linux would distract from their other
work.

